# Picture the 2006 Ksyriums on your 585!



## spookyload (Jan 30, 2004)

I know the wheels are clunky and not the lightest wheels around. For 2006 they are 1490g supposedly, but more importantly, they have changed the color to commemorate the tenth anneversary of the Mavic Heilum to...you guessed it...RED. They will look so sweet on my 585 as training wheels.


----------



## filtersweep (Feb 4, 2004)

it is the wrong shade of helium red...


----------

